# günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???



## traudi (8. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute!
Hab mal ne Frage-ich habe vor nächstes Jahr im Juni nach Norwegen zu fahren (das erste Mal).
Hab mir zwecks Navigation schon ein I-Finder-go und 2 Seekarten bestellt und dachte mir, das ich mir auch noch ein Echolot zulege... 
*schaden kann´s ja schließlich nicht*  
Hab daraufhin mal ausgiebig mit nem Händler solcher Geräte telefoniert. Der aber sagte mir, dass ich mit billigen Geräten unter der 500€-Grenze gar nicht erst anfangen brauch, da die billigen Geräte mit der Tiefe und dem auftretendem Fisch irgendwie nicht zurechtkommen würden und "abstürzen" würden.
Hatte mir aber eigentlich gedacht, das ja zum ausprobieren auch erstmal ein eagle 128 portable reicht, oder???
Die gibt´s ja schon recht günstig...
Bin mal auf eure (hoffentlich) eindeutigen Antworten gespannt.

MfG Traudi


----------



## Andreas 25 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

Wie tief willst du denn Angeln?
Was hast du denn aus deinen Seekarten ablesen können, wie Tief ist es denn in deiner Ecke?
Dann können dir unsere Profis auch sagen, ob es ausreicht. #h


----------



## dorschhai (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

Wie tief solls denn gehen? Ab einer gewissen Tiefe reicht bei den günstigen die Sendeleistung einfach nicht mehr aus. Laut Datenblatt macht das Eagle 128 Portable bei 180 m schlapp, und die Tiefe erreicht es gerade mal unter optimalen Bedingungen. Also für Norge nicht geeignet wäre mein Rat.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

Meinen ersten Norwegenurlaub hab ich mit dem allerbilligsten Echolot von Lowrance (100 oder so?!?) gemacht. Hat wunderbar ausgereicht um die Heringsschwärme (als schwarzen Balken mangels Grayline) und alle Tiefen bis 80m anzuzeigen.
Tiefer habe ich damals eh noch nicht gefischt... um mal eben zu schauen wie tief es ist langt das allemal!


----------



## seejörg (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

Hi,ich fische schon einige Jahre in Norwegen und nutze ein Echolot
Humminbird Onehundred portable,geht bis ca 180m runter.
Bisher kam ich ganz gut damit zurecht,weil tiefer fische ich selten. Fischschwärme sehe ich damit auch nur,wenn sie recht dicke stehen.
Aber ich finde voll ausreichend,denn ich nutze es im zusammenhang mit Seekarte und GPS.
gruß Seejörg#h


----------



## traudi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

Ich hab mal nach den Tiefen geschaut...
sind allerhöchstens 200m. aber sehr viel bis 100m dabei.
mich verschlägt´s an die Ostküste von Karmoy so in Höhe des Nordzipfels von Bokn...


----------



## dtnorway (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

Hallo!#h 

Billig und "mal schnell" kaufen taugt nix! So ein Gerät kaufst Du Dir ja nicht alle Tage. Was bringt es Dir, wenn Du sagst Du willst nur bis 80m fischen. Dann kommast Du auf die Idee doch tiefer zu gehen. Und nun schafft das Dein Teil nicht mehr, ich meine das Echolot!|rolleyes  Dann ärgerst Du Dich schwarz! 
Ich würde Dir raten nicht so auf den Euro zu schauen und Dir ein vernünftiges Gerät anzuschaffen. Min. 4000W Sendeleistung! Damit hast Du den Bereich Flach bis Tief ausreichend abgedeckt. Natürlich kenne ich Deine Finanzielle Situation nicht. Aber dennoch würde ich Dir nicht zu einem "Schnellschuss" raten. Sie Dir die Lowrance-Geräte ab X-135 an. Kosten zwar ordentlich etwas, aber Du wirdst es nicht bereuen! Auch die größeren Eagel's mit der Sendeleistung könntest Du in Betracht ziehen. Kommen aus der selben Schmiede wie die Lowrance! 

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:

P.S.: PN'se mal Boardie "Jirko" an, der kann Dir wahre Arien über Echolote erzählen!#6


----------



## dtnorway (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*



			
				traudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal nach den Tiefen geschaut...
> sind allerhöchstens 200m. aber sehr viel bis 100m dabei.
> mich verschlägt´s an die Ostküste von Karmoy so in Höhe des Nordzipfels von Bokn...


 
Nochmal ich!

Das schafft das Gerät nicht! ( Eagle 128...) Glaub es! 
Ich hatte mal ein X-97. Da war bei max. 150-160m Feierabend in Norge. Und das mit 3000W! Jetzt kannste Dir ausrechnen wo Du mit denem Favoriten hinkommst! |kopfkrat |rolleyes  

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## aftco (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

Hallo Seejörg,
Habe im Forum gelesen, dass Du ein Humminbird one hundred hast.
Könntest Du mir sagen, wie man die Einstellung der Tiefe von feet in meter umstellt.
Man findet die Bedienungsanleitung zwar im internet unter humminbird, aber die Umstellung feet, faden oder meter nicht.
Danke, leo Oberauer


----------



## seejörg (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*



aftco schrieb:


> Hallo Seejörg,
> Habe im Forum gelesen, dass Du ein Humminbird one hundred hast.
> Könntest Du mir sagen, wie man die Einstellung der Tiefe von feet in meter umstellt.
> Man findet die Bedienungsanleitung zwar im internet unter humminbird, aber die Umstellung feet, faden oder meter nicht.
> Danke, leo Oberauer



Hi,
auf Menü Taste drücken bis zum Fenster Sensitivity,
unten steht dann Feet oder Meters,mit Enter Taste umstellen
(einmal drauf drücken).
Gruß Seejörg#h


----------



## Nordisch555 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Nochmal ich!
> 
> Das schafft das Gerät nicht! ( Eagle 128...) Glaub es!
> Ich hatte mal ein X-97. Da war bei max. 150-160m Feierabend in Norge. Und das mit 3000W! Jetzt kannste Dir ausrechnen wo Du mit denem Favoriten hinkommst! |kopfkrat |rolleyes
> ...



#h Habe mal eine Frage in dem Zusammenhang:

Heißt das, dass meine 250 bis max 300 m, die ich mit dem 136 DF in Norwegen schaffe durchaus realistische Werte sind und nicht auf einen Mangel des Lotes hinweisen? 


Grüße
Nordisch


----------



## aftco (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

Das ist für den Seejörg,
(von Aftco) 
Vielen Dank für die Information. Leo


----------



## Jirko (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

nabend nordisch #h

auf alle fälle sind diese tiefenbereiche bei einem 136er DF realistisch! je nach bodenbeschaffenheit, trübheitsgrad, unterströmungen und loteinstellungen sind mit einem solchen lot sicherlich auch 450m drin - wenn alle umstände passend sind... bei schlammigen boden, welcher einen enormen teil der ultraschallwellen schluckt, kann es mitunter schon passieren, daß bei runden 350m schluß ist, je nach einstellung deines lotes...

...ich habe z.b. mit meinem x-97er schon ne 270m auf´m display gehabt  #h


----------



## Abu-Fan (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*



traudi schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Hab mal ne Frage-ich habe vor nächstes Jahr im Juni nach Norwegen zu fahren (das erste Mal).
> Hab mir zwecks Navigation schon ein I-Finder-go und 2 Seekarten bestellt und dachte mir, das ich mir auch noch ein Echolot zulege...
> *schaden kann´s ja schließlich nicht*
> ...


Hallo Traudi,

das Geld spare Dir bitte - die Aussage mit den €500 Geräten war recht pauschal... wichtig ist je nach Tiefe, dass Du ein möglichst klares Signal senden kannst mit recht guter Power... ich habe das alte Lowrance x85 bis 120m dabei gehabt... ging so... dann habe ich mir vor 2 Jahren das Lowrance LMS 339 DF mit 200/50 Khz Doppelgeber gegönnt... in Farbe... das ist echt spitze... sofern Dir die farbigen zu teuer sind ist ein ähnliches  in sw sicherlich eben so gut... aber "bitte" kein Geld versenken... ein gutes Investment lohnt sich... kann mich auch gerne anmailen... habe schon viele Echolote in Norge mitgehabt und auch schon von Freunden viel gesehen...

Grüße und Erfolg bei der Findung der richtigen Entscheidung!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: günstige Echolote auch gut genug für Norwegen???*

Hallo Traudi,#h

schau dir mal bei der Fa.Stollenwerk das Lawrance 59 DF an.
Kostet 300€ und sollte für deinen Bedarf völlig ausreichen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt|wavey:


----------

